# Oil Resistant Paint



## lateralus (Jul 15, 2008)

What would be the most oil resistant paint that you can buy from a local hardware store?
Do they have anything online that works better?


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 15, 2008)

I've heard anti-grafetti paint is quite tough, but haven't tried it.  Depending on what you're painting, automotive paint might work.  For small metal items, powdercoating is usually pretty sturdy.

--Bushytails


----------



## lateralus (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll check that out...even though I have no idea what "anti-grafetti" paint is exactly or what it is used for. I was wondering for wood shelves, not metal. But I might look into metal ones.


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 15, 2008)

it's paint meant for schools, public restrooms, etc, that has stuff in it that lets spray paint, etc, be easily scrubbed off the surface.

--Bushytails


----------

